# Anyone from Co. Durham area?



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Im just wondering in anyone is close to the Co. Durham area that would be interested in meeting up from doggie walks.
My little Smith is allowed to play out but unfortunately the only dog to cross his path is my brothers westie and she is not feeling the love from him 

I would love from him to confidently mix with other dogs and have playtime.

If anyone is interested please let me know. :ilmc:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Allyson I'm in Dunbar, takes me just over an hour to drive to Bamburgh area - could meet up one day, happy to drive a bit further south


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:behindsofa: Wot no Colin x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Wot no Colin


 ????????????????????


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Didn't think any one would miss me lol.

With Flyball comp's and work pressures I've just been having a quick look on the site every now and then, and have missed this thread.

Hi Allyson, where abouts in Co Durham do you live. It would be fun to meet up at some time, but it might be hard to tell Smith and Rosie apart when they are rolling about.

Ali we live about the same distance from Bamburgh. Would be a great place for a meet. It has one of the beautiful beaches that we are lucky to have in Northumberland.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin you made the effort for Leeds.... beach sounds good if I can make it


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Hiya,we in Hartlepool not far at all from Durham.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Colin you made the effort for Leeds.... beach sounds good if I can make it


Karen. Druridge bay would be a good place for a meet at he country park beautiful place to visit, but it would be 2 hour 45min drive for you


http://www.northumberland-cam.com/druridge-bay/



http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/interactive/2011/apr/14/druridge-bay-panorama


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

[QUOTEAli we live about the same distance from Bamburgh. Would be a great place for a meet.][/QUOTE]
Oh that would be great - happy to meet anywhere along the coast


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooo I live roughly a 15 min drive from Druridge, although we don't have our Cockapoo yet( roll on October!!) I would love to meet up with everyone else


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Casper you, or your puppy? Either way, it's a great name


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Casper is my horses name!! Lol I have an 14 year old collie cross and all goes well we will get our puppy mid October!!


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

oh hello and sorry ive not had a chance to get online for a while. 

I'd love to meet up sometime - we should organise a little get together.
Wow Colin i can see what you mean Rosie and Smith are sooo similar, im just wondering if she is as clumsy as him lol.

Ally


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pick a date x x x


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

I am from hartlepool and would be up for a walk, if i am free!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have posted a new post for this in Cockapoo Meet section.


----------

